# ***PRIME Southeast Georgia still hunting club***



## germano1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Big Satilla Creek Hunting Club

The 1500 acre farm is located in the corner of Appling, Pierce, and Bacon Counties on Hwy 15.  This property has and is surrounded by high quality deer habitat, consisting of corn, soybean, peanut, and cotton fields. The terrain of this club itself is like no other place in Southeast Georgia with it’s huge agricultural fields, bottlenecks, deep secluded hardwood swamps, and scrub oak thickets. It is truly a deer hunter’s paradise.  The bottlenecks and fields resemble areas of the Midwest more so than SE Georgia.  There are hundreds of acres of open agricultural fields planted mostly in peanuts, which are merely nothing but huge food plots.  Not to mention the deer are plentiful  Guaranteed to see 120 class deer and I know there are some bigger.  The farm has only been lightly hunted by friends and family since it was purchased 20 years ago! No dog hunting in surrounding areas, so the deer never seem to go nocturnal.  Come see it for yourself and you won't be disappointed.  12 member max! Call me at 912-399-0067 or PM for a showing or more information.



Big Satilla Creek Hunting Club Guidelines, Rules, and Information



1.  Still hunting only.

2.  Deer harvest limit 1 buck (8pt+, outside ears) must mount and 4 does  (maybe more does depending)

3.  Dues are $1000/year 

4.  12 member max

Call 912-399-0067 or PM for more information or showing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sign-in Sheets*

Here are some sign-in sheets to use for your club, if you like. Just created ours and decided to make you some for your club.

Anyway, good luck to you this hunting season and you guys be safe out there.


----------



## germano1 (Aug 4, 2009)

All pm's have been answered.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## chuck firefighter (Aug 4, 2009)

how many openings do you have 
thanks


----------



## germano1 (Aug 6, 2009)

9 spots left. Not to worry, if we don't fill up we still have the lease. Everyone that has looked at the property so far has joined.  It's a great club, must see in person to appreciate.
-chris


----------



## germano1 (Aug 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## germano1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Perfect record. With another member joining today everyone that has look at the club so far has joined.  Must come and see!!


----------



## scanda (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Chris! Not too bad of a drive from Tampa.


----------



## germano1 (Aug 16, 2009)

No problem.  Glad you like it.


----------



## germano1 (Aug 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## germano1 (Aug 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bubba10point (Aug 27, 2009)

how far are u from atlanta?


----------



## germano1 (Aug 28, 2009)

3-4 hours


----------



## germano1 (Sep 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## germano1 (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt


----------

